# Next Phase



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

Post more pics!


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Typical CT spring weather.


----------



## El Tiburon (Apr 23, 2008)

It really smoked with a 1 foot jog in 2 feet? And what size joints you got going there on that firebox? GC here scream at anything over 1/8" "Lucky" Got to use 60 silica here. It is going to look bitchin when it is done.


----------



## El Tiburon (Apr 23, 2008)

oh forgot to ask how long the demo take?


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

3 courses = 8"
Joints are 1/4"


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

El Tiburon said:


> oh forgot to ask how long the demo take?


Demo was 2 days. Only because we had to be REALLY careful.


----------



## El Tiburon (Apr 23, 2008)

oops! I was thinking the shell 8" block. Now that is radical 1' in 8". Still impressed 2 days demo and no damage to the house, and nice brick work going back in, stay on the east coast. The weather is lousy here all year round anyway.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

El Tiburon said:


> oops! I was thinking the shell 8" block. Now that is radical 1' in 8". Still impressed 2 days demo and no damage to the house, and nice brick work going back in, stay on the east coast. The weather is lousy here all year round anyway.




:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing: San Diego? Don't you have the nicest weather in the world?:laughing:


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Holy crap! every step is re-inventing the wheel. Soo many angles and curves.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)




----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Opps, posted the 1st pic twice.:cursing:


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

You can see by the Azek trim above the chimney what the shape will be. To get that shape I'm going to have to roll the brick, can't saw any angles that will be seen.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm glad I didn't bid this job. The time it's taking is unreal....but it's coming out nice and the owner is happy. The customer is always right. :thumbup:


----------



## artisanstone (Nov 27, 2007)

CJ, did you make a radius guide for that leading edge also, or is that all done with level/square?


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

The inside arc was easy. We laid it out with the carpenter and just went to his work. The outside edge was a little "eye work", a little level work and measuring from a center line. I could have built some kind of jig, but I figured the time it would have taken wouldn't be worth it. Now we do the rowlock today. Should start to actually get some brick laid once the chimney necks in to it's smaller size and is straight. (although, there is a recessed panel most of the way up.


----------

